# 1900's mtbs?



## Emile Flournoy (2 Jul 2019)

Isn't it interesting how alot of 1900's racing bicycles strongly resemble rigid mtbs?


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Proof of time travel?


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jul 2019)

No idea, perhaps if you posted some pics we might be able to concur.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (3 Jul 2019)

I can't using my phone. The width of the tires is what makes me think that. I LOVE those old 1900's cycling pics. No idiots in spandex with fern shaved legs.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (3 Jul 2019)

http://www.theracingbicycle.com/Early_History.html


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> I can't using my phone. The width of the tires is what makes me think that. I LOVE those old 1900's cycling pics. No idiots in spandex with fern shaved legs.



Why the need to insult some of us? Could you not have kept that last line in your own head.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

They were doing so well until that last line. I, a professional MTB trainer, will be out on my road bike today and I'll be wearing Spandex because it's the best tool for the job, so to extract the urine is misguided and needless.

However, I don't shave my legs. At my age it's difficult to bend over for long enough!


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> They were doing so well until that last line. I, a professional MTB trainer, will be out on my road bike today and I'll be wearing Spandex because it's the best tool for the job, so to extract the urine is misguided and needless.
> 
> However, I don't shave my legs. * At my age it's difficult to bend over for long enough*!


ooh matron


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Jul 2019)

My 1950s Raleigh Sports has a very slack head angle and a really short stem, which should make it bang on for modern mountain biking... maybe... the rod brakes might not help though!


----------



## rualexander (4 Jul 2019)

"1900's" as in bikes from the year 1900, or bikes from the century 1900-1999?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Jul 2019)

I'd say a lot of rigid MTB's actually have more in common with everyday utility 3 speeds than vintage racing bikes. Many of them are essentially derailleur geared 26" roadsters in execution, with similar slack geometry and long wheelbases but usually a beefed-up frame.


----------



## DRM (5 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> I can't using my phone. The width of the tires is what makes me think that. I LOVE those old 1900's cycling pics. No idiots in spandex with fern shaved legs.


I'd put money on it that given the choice early racers would have worn Lycra as it's the best thing for riding in, itchy wool & piece of chamois leather over your backside versus comfy Lycra is a no brainer,


----------



## Emile Flournoy (6 Jul 2019)

It looks to me like most of the bikes raced around 1900 would today be called gravel bikes or maybe hybrids.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (6 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> They were doing so well until that last line. I, a professional MTB trainer, will be out on my road bike today and I'll be wearing Spandex because it's the best tool for the job, so to extract the urine is misguided and needless.
> 
> However, I don't shave my legs. At my age it's difficult to bend over for long enough!



Isn't the whole point of being a road cyclist is the default pass on shaving your legs West Hollywood style and having at least a half-way plausible reason in doing so? < Said in jest so don't get your see thru pink spandex/lycra micro short in a knot over it. It just looks so vain its hard not to draw some pretty bad assumptions when you see it.

More reason why I love mtb'ing. When your covered in dirt/mud nobody gives a sh$# about how smooth and pretty your skinny girly legs look.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (6 Jul 2019)

To get my thread back on track:

I've always wondered if they ever did any mtb-type offroad bicycle racing back then, or if even the bikes made back then could withstand the roughness of offroad racing? I've read of bikes "taco-ing" due to hitting city street pot holes in 1895 and these were then top of the line bikes.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> To get my thread back on track:
> 
> I've always wondered if they ever did any mtb-type offroad bicycle racing back then, or if even the bikes made back then could withstand the roughness of offroad racing? I've read of bikes "taco-ing" due to hitting city street pot holes in 1895 and these were then top of the line bikes.


I think a lot of the roads in those days were dirt tracks .


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jul 2019)

Any bike can be bent if you ride it in a sufficiently careless manner. None of them have ever been indestructible. The poorly designed and badly constructed bikes will have quickly failed in the early years of cycling and been weeded out of the bike pool, leaving the more robust ones to survive. There was no doubt a proportion of gung-ho reckless riders back in the 1890s - just as there are today.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'd say a lot of rigid MTB's actually have more in common with everyday utility 3 speeds than vintage racing bikes. Many of them are essentially derailleur geared 26" roadsters in execution, with similar slack geometry and long wheelbases but usually a beefed-up frame.



It's how they started in the US. There are some great films about the start of MTB's. Clunkers is one.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> To get my thread back on track:
> 
> I've always wondered if they ever did any mtb-type offroad bicycle racing back then, or if even the bikes made back then could withstand the roughness of offroad racing? I've read of bikes "taco-ing" due to hitting city street pot holes in 1895 and these were then top of the line bikes.



Folk used to race what ever they had, so yes might be the answer - it was the 1980's when groups started pushing the boundaries of what could be done off road, and that's when things started evolving.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> Isn't the whole point of being a road cyclist is the default pass on shaving your legs West Hollywood style and having at least a half-way plausible reason in doing so?



It's a cliche. It's untrue. It was not funny. From re-reading you original post and again assessing its tone I do not believe you were joking.

The whole point of cycling is that it's a broad, inclusive church. If you want to mock people, even if only in jest, then your brothers and sisters in this most wonderful of pastimes should not be your subject matter. We get enough grief from motorists, the Daily Mail readership, and the public at large, without you taking pops at your own team.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> It's how they started in the US. There are some great films about the start of MTB's. Clunkers is one.



Sounds interesting, will have to have a search to see what is on YouTube.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> To get my thread back on track:
> 
> I've always wondered if they ever did any mtb-type offroad bicycle racing back then, or if even the bikes made back then could withstand the roughness of offroad racing? I've read of bikes "taco-ing" due to hitting city street pot holes in 1895 and these were then top of the line bikes.



The French cyclocross championship dates back to 1902.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> Isn't the whole point of being a road cyclist is the default pass on shaving your legs West Hollywood style and having at least a half-way plausible reason in doing so?
> 
> ...
> 
> When your covered in dirt/mud nobody gives a sh$# about how smooth and pretty your skinny girly legs look.



No-one on this forum needs any 'pass' to justify whether they choose to shave or not shave their legs, whether related to cycling or not.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2019)

Back in the 70's we used to rider tracker bikes down the woods. Based on road frames, straight fork up front, single speed , small front cog, cow horns and knobblies. Around 95 my brother visited with his old tracker bike, I had my first rim brake based rigid mtn bike. The tracker bike was significantly lighter than my mtn bike and just as capable off road. Luckily I was much fitter at the time than my brother


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> Isn't the whole point of being a road cyclist is the default pass on shaving your legs West Hollywood style and having at least a half-way plausible reason in doing so? < Said in jest so don't get your see thru pink spandex/lycra micro short in a knot over it. It just looks so vain its hard not to draw some pretty bad assumptions when you see it.
> 
> More reason why I love mtb'ing. When your covered in dirt/mud nobody gives a sh$# about how smooth and pretty your skinny girly legs look.



So in truth you have no idea why cyclist shave their legs, even more so for a proper off road rider.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Sounds interesting, will have to have a search to see what is on YouTube.



There are quite a few, also one about british MTB history. Clunkers is on Amazon, but certainly look into it. All started out with folk riding cruizers down fire roads, then things got crazy.


----------



## DRM (6 Jul 2019)

As a child through the 70’s we used to ride old straight handlebar bikes, probably dating from the 1950’s/60’s which now would probably be prime restoration projects, but back then it saved battering your nice racer to death, I reckon it’s been this way forever, the predecessor to mtb, we learned how to handle a bike on & off road the hard way, damn good inexpensive fun


----------



## DRM (6 Jul 2019)

Emile Flournoy said:


> Isn't the whole point of being a road cyclist is the default pass on shaving your legs West Hollywood style and having at least a half-way plausible reason in doing so? < Said in jest so don't get your see thru pink spandex/lycra micro short in a knot over it. It just looks so vain its hard not to draw some pretty bad assumptions when you see it.
> 
> More reason why I love mtb'ing. When your covered in dirt/mud nobody gives a sh$# about how smooth and pretty your skinny girly legs look.


I think you’re falling for the hype, mtb v roadies, you’re forgetting one important thing, both use a piece of equipment consisting of a frameset, handlebars , wheels, gears (sometimes) and a saddle that gets its user out in the fresh air, there’s no them & us, some people, god forbid do both types of riding! It’s just a bike, enjoy it.


----------

